# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  Dragon V3.28 a little update <Mstar code clear add>

## mohamed73

*Dragon V3.28 a little update <Mstar code clear add *     
Mstar in the Read code add the Clear_code function 
if you tick this,software will click the password form your read flash
and  make new flash file with out the password
then you can write this new file to mobile;it will no lost any user data 
if you select read password and untick the clear_code
software only read password form flash file only 
Fix the MTK 6575 after download DSP_BL return data error bugs   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

